# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Rip out lining and leakage

## OneZero

So the wife has suggested that the royal we should renovate our 70s bathroom. No leaking to my knowledge. Should be a straightforwardish Reno done by the pros. However I have some wonderings:
The wall sheets are fibro. and straight (to me) so leave them and tile over them or rip them out and put new sheeting in. House is on a concrete slab by the way. 
the shower shares a wall with our linen closet and I am not aware of it leaking. When I rip up the tiles should I get a spray on waterproof type membrane put in?   
Sent from my some device using some program

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> So the wife has suggested that the royal we should renovate our 70s bathroom. No leaking to my knowledge. Should be a straightforwardish Reno done by the pros. However I have some wonderings:
> The wall sheets are fibro. and straight (to me) so leave them and tile over them or rip them out and put new sheeting in. House is on a concrete slab by the way.  First thing is to make sure that sheeting is not Asbestos. 
> the shower shares a wall with our linen closet and I am not aware of it leaking. 
>  When I rip up the tiles should I get a spray on waterproof type membrane put in?   No, use a product that a full membrane, fare more durable and harder to damage.

  Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## OneZero

> Good luck.

  It's Asbestos. Did some reno work recently and the kitchen is lined with it, carport was lined with it so the bathroom and laundry would be. I have no issues removing it safely as I have done so before. But I don't want to do all that extra work if not needed. especially seeing as we are going to tile it all.

----------


## Pulse

It is standard to rip out linings to allow re wiring and plumbing, new waterproofing and new linings. This is because tiles are normally difficult to tile over and removing them damages linings. The costs are in the tiling and trades as well as taps, vanities, basins etc. new villaboard is dirt cheap,
cheers pulse

----------

